# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Costco Independent Optometrist Oklahoma City

## CStanden

*Optometrist  Full-time  Corporate practice  Oklahoma City, OK
*
*About Our Practice*
Great location in a great area! State of the art equipment. Busy existing practice in a very successful Costco. Contact Christine Standen at  cstanden@costco.com or Steve Bannister at sbannister@costco.com if you are interested. 
*Optometrist Job Duties & Responsibilities*
We are searching for a talented OD to join our growing practice! You'll use your clinical and interpersonal skills to provide high-quality vision care to our patients. The ideal OD candidate is committed to delivering quality patient care, and is eager to learn and develop their clinical skillset. Your regular duties will include:

Perform comprehensive eye examsDiagnose and assist in the treatment of ocular diseasePrescribe corrective lensesProvide pre- and post-operative care to surgical patientsPromote healthy vision by counseling and educating patientsMaintain detailed patient records regarding diagnosis, treatment plans, and progressHandle eyecare emergencies
*Optometrist Job Requirements & Qualifications*

Doctor of Optometry (O.D.) degreeValid state license to practice optometryAbility to communicate with a wide range of patient personalitiesExcellent verbal and written communication skillsA strong sense of workplace professionalism and personal ethicsCustomer-service orientation with excellent interpersonal skills
Whether you are looking for your first opportunity in eyecare, or youre an experienced optometrist looking to take the next step in your career, we look forward to welcoming you to our team!

----------

